# Où se trouve l'App Store de l'Apple Tv en dehors de l'Apple Tv ?



## thefutureismylife (25 Novembre 2015)

Bonsoir à tous, 

je suis très curieux de voir ce qui peut se developper du coté des app pour l'Apple TV ... mais voilà je n'ai pas (encore) d'Apple TV. Et j'aimerais trouver l'App qui pourrait me faire flancher pour l'Apple TV ...

Autant depuis iTunes on accède au store des iDevices, mais là je sèche pour trouver la trace des App compatibles Apple TV. Une icône ou une catégorie existe-t-elle ?

Merci d'avance


----------



## Shervane (27 Novembre 2015)

Malheureusement non pas pour l'instant à mon grand regret également ayant cette Apple TV depuis une semaine ...


----------



## Yaya31832 (27 Novembre 2015)

Ça?    http://www.igen.fr/app-store/2015/11/des-icones-169-dans-itunes-pour-les-apps-apple-tv-93901


----------

